
Getting started: Your first week in Slack - janober
https://slackhq.com/getting-started-your-first-week-in-slack-7f69fefdb862?source=rss----676872f53db6---4
======
davidsa
Great guide. Slack is an awesome tool if used properly (i.e. not abused)

